# impossible de télécharger les podcasts!!



## annspy (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

j'arrive à écouter les extraits d'émissions en audio et même à visualiser des podcasts vidéo, mais impossible de télécharger quoi que ce soit quand je clique sur "obtenir". Dans ma liste de podcasts, apparait un ! qui me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisations nécessaires pour effectuer cette opération!
aucune aide (mac, i tunes...) ne parle d'autorisation d'accés pour podcasts!!!

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## kobeval (30 Mars 2008)

As-tu modifié tes préférences dans iTunes.

Si c'est le cas je pense qu'il faut que tu ailles dans :
- itunes
- edition
- préférences
-controle parental
-decoche la case " desactiver les podcast"
-confirme ok
et normalement tu vas pouvoir telecharger si le probleme vient de là


----------



## Gnouf (29 Octobre 2008)

Excellent !!
Merci vraiment beaucoup pour la réponse, ça fait des heures (bon, peut-être pas, mais suffisamment longtemps quoi) que je cherche sur le net comment faire pour obtenir ses fichu podcasts...
Encore merci !


----------

